# Nissan Maxima 2000s SE Muffler Acoustics ..



## a3217055 (Jan 29, 2005)

Hi I am buying a new Nissan Maxima 2000 SE, does anyone know what a the muffler should sound like, the muffler on the car I am buyin ( 67k miles ) is kind of loud. Like you can hear the engine when you hit the gas. The seller says the previous owner did it to make the car sound 'loud' 
take care
-A


----------

